# Crap! I missed the UPS man and the USPS man!



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I missed both the UPS man and USPS lady by about 5 minutes! 

The plants package from the postal service was easily picked up. I ran outside, and chased the USPS Mail Jeep around the neighborhood. Literally, barefoot and all...for about two blocks, hehe, all to keep the plants from sitting in a box for another night. 

As for the UPS folks..I guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow to see if I can get that Dell laptop in my hands. 

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Good luck with UPS.... I can't get them to deliver with any regularity, even with a wife working from home!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL! That's determination.... 

A new Dell laptop? You'll love it.  We have 2 desktops and a laptop, all Dell, and they've been great.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

JanS said:


> LOL! That's determination....
> 
> A new Dell laptop? You'll love it.  We have 2 desktops and a laptop, all Dell, and they've been great.


Have you read about the recall on Dell laptop batteries? Apparently they shipped out 27,000 laptops with batteries that are prone to catch on fire.

http://www.llnl.gov/es_and_h/lessons/e-dell_battery_recall.html


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Uh-oh, that ain't good. 

Well I have my running shoes on, patiently waiting for the UPS man. First, gotta get my hands on that elusive notebook to check out the recall details.

*Wait a minute, is that him?....darn, just a landscaping junk mailer...*


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, batteries were recalled. Anything this new shouldn't be affected in any way. There's a web site that you enter the S/N of the battery and it tells you applicability.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ah Score one for the Big guy! 

I got in touch with the UPS man! Got the my new Dell Inspiron. Life is good! 

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Congrats. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Fedex drops off at night!?*

Here's an interesting tale.

Ordered an external heater, and other stuff from the drs...to be shipped fedex.

I was tracking it all day yesterday and around 7 pm still no delivery and no package outside my door. So I figured I either missed the package, someone stole my package, or they're going to be dropping it off tomorrow.

So I was checking the fedex tracking status late that night 11 pm, just because I was curious. And it said. *Package Delivered 9:54 pm*. I go ehh? Looked out the door, and there it was, a big box of all the odds and ends from the drs.

That was the latest I ever received a package from the major shipping companies. The oddest thing no? :mod:

-John N.


----------



## Krisybabe9 (Mar 21, 2006)

FedEx gets on my nerves. Whenever they deliver to me, they never ring the doorbell...last spring he left an order of fish from the drs. on my front porch. (I was home...waiting excitedly for my new friends!) I have even called the local center to ask if the driver could please ring the bell. And they have come to my house at 10:50 pm...but it was getting close to Christmas...so it's understandable.

I much prefer UPS. All of the drivers I have ever had are nice enough to ring the bell and hand me the box....and they are on time.


----------

